# Seas of Fire



## Rune (Apr 3, 2002)

Hello, folk.

What follows is a tale from the viewpoint of a character I play in rootbeergnome's campaign.  Any similarities that this setting has with The Sunderer's Sundered Sky setting are probably not coincidental.  I hope any and all of you reading this will feel free to comment; your feedback would be most welcome.

So sit back, relax, and read on.  It'll be a pretty good tale.


----------



## Rune (Apr 3, 2002)

Nine hundred and ten years ago, the gates to the Elemental Empire were sealed.  In the sealing was the sundering of our world.  Now we live on the broken pillars that climb to the sky far above an endless sea of fire.

There is transportation in the form of airships, but the Guild holds an unbreakable monopoly.  No one else knows how to make the ships.  As the gnomes have control of the guild, this puts the little buggers in control of most trade—and the military fleets.  As a consequence, they have what amounts to an empire.  Locally, the gnomes have recently instituted a human council, but, of course, the Guild ambassadors hold great sway over the decisions of this ruling body.

And, of course, there is resistance to the stranglehold.  That’s where we come in.  And this is how our tale begins:

*Session 1, part 1*

You can call me Roderick.  I’ve got a cozy sod hut just south of town and a small garden.  My gardener, a little half-toad fellow I call "Toady" is a fine reliable fellow—when he hasn’t been stealing my rum.  He does good work, though.  Today is the festival marking the beginning of the wet season, a big deal around here.  You see, water’s a scarce thing on the pillars and we’re damned lucky to have a small lake here.  Some of the lower pillars are too hot to keep any kind of moisture at all and some of the higher ones have it all locked away in glaciers.  We’re lucky.

This is our town.  It’s called Lakeview, because it’s built around the lake.  This is the only city of any consequence on this pillar, because there’s no other good place for one.  It’s surrounded by savannas and ringed by badlands.  There are three small rivers, little more than streams, really, that flow into the lake in the center of our city.  The badlands are rough.  At the base of the badlands, we have swamps, where the savage lizard tribes live.  There are some rock quarries out there, too, though, and stone gets shipped down the rivers with salt into our town, where we export them to the rest of the world.  Or, rather, the Guild does.  It’s a big industry, but it’s not our biggest.  To tell you the truth, fish and grains are a much bigger commodity, because there are a lot of places out there that don’t have enough standing water to fish and can’t grow their own food, either.  We’re lucky.  We have resources for the Guild to exploit.

Today, I’ve been waiting in "The Dancing Boar" for hours, listening to the rumors of the patrons as the day slips away.  I’ve a friend arriving from a different pillar today.  I won’t say which one, as he’s in a bit of hot water, but I believe he’s got someone with him.  It seems his entire ring is being hunted down and they need to lay low for a while.

It’s mid-afternoon when they show up.  He has a whole crowd with him.  Only one of them came with him on the air ship—a woman half-elf; I don’t know where he found the rest of them.  I hope they can stay out of the way.  They make an unusual assortment; There’s a robed fellow with the look of a starry-eyed young wizard’s apprentice.  There’s a very tall four-armed fellow with an assortment of musical instruments.  And there’s even a halfling with some sort of rat-like creature.  I _sure_ hope they don’t get in the way.

My friend’s called Jared.  His companion is called  Maialin.  The wizard-kid’s called Dexerion—as presumptuous a name as I’ve ever heard, just in case I had my doubts about his intended profession.  The four-armed fop is called Virian.  That leaves the halfling—he’s called (believe it or not!) Fruffy Firefoot!  I’ll be calling him "Fruff," or "kid."

I try to strike up conversation with Jared in the old Cant, but he’s just gotten here and he’s not ready to get down to business just yet.  I understand.  The rest of them are settling in and ordering far too much to drink.  Virian stands up, takes off his cloak and hat, pulls out a lute and a harp, and starts singing a song while the halfling does a funny little jig in his funny little wooden shoes.  This is the song:

_Have you ever tasted the Ale of Gods
		I once had a cup at the Salty Dog
		I had a cup at the Dancing Boar

		The taste has escaped from my lips
		As I tasted the sales of the fastest ships

		I arrived at the tavern as I had before
		And found that ale to be no more…_

The four-armed fop is pretty good, if a little flat.  The crowd doesn’t like the halfling very much, however; they’re throwing vegetable matter at him, which his rat-thing doesn’t mind at all.  Poor kid.


----------



## Rune (Apr 3, 2002)

*Session 1, part 2*

I get to talking with my old friend and I tell him about tonight’s parade.  All the council’s supposed to be there and it’d probably be a good idea if we were, too.  But he wants to go somewhere fancy to eat, first.  I know a very high-classed restaurant downtown, so we take off (all of us, to my chagrin).  He makes a bet with Virian (the only taker) that he can get a meal without paying.  The rest of us decide to wait outside while Jared and Virian go in to see how good he really is.  It turns out he’s not the greatest, but he’s okay.  The dwarf that greets them doesn’t appear (from our vantage point outside of the window) to be overly impressed with Jared’s attempts to convince him that he represents the interests of a duke and would like to sample the fare.  In the end, the dwarf goes to speak to a manager and comes back.  It looks like he’s getting a free meal.  The rest of us come in.  The dwarf tells Fruff that the rat will have to stay outside, so the halfling goes out and sets up a table in the alley next to the window and imitates the diners on the inside.  Cute kid.

I order some meal (that I can barely afford.  Virian’s a good guy; he covers me with the money he made playing in the Dancing Boar.) and take it outside.  I share it with the halfling.  It’s almost dusk, so I take the kid and head toward the street.  It’ll be good to catch the beginning of the parade.  That halfling and his creature are a handful!  I can barely keep him reigned in.  We see a platform that the high councilor will be on and I chat with the bearers of it for a little bit.  But where has that hafling gotten off to?

The rest of Jared’s group shows up and I mention that I heard there are ghosts attacking farms and caravans to the south of the city and that tomorrow morning I’m heading down there to check it out.  Now, neither Jared, nor I, believe in ghosts, but we have our ideas about what’s up and we discuss it a little in Cant.  We’re on the same page, I think.  We definitely want to check this out and see what’s really going on.

At some point in the evening, Maialin tries to pick someone's pocket and gets chased by an angry guard, so I grab her and hide here in the crowd of people, while Virian "accidentally" knocks over a keg of ale to slow down the pursuit.  She'll have to be more careful in _this_ town.

The parade draws to a close and I take Jared, Maialin, and the very inebriated halfling to my little home.  Toady has made us a nice stew (with the rest of my rum, if my nose is any good) and I give him a raise on the spot—just enough to cover the rum he’s gone through.  I tell him to keep an eye on the halfling, who, as near as I can tell, is blessing my garden while the rat-thing is trying to eat it.  He’s sleeping outside tonight.

Now, finally, we can get to business.  Jared, Maialin, and I discuss our suspicions about the disturbances to the south.  We’re pretty sure that there’s more wrong than just destroyed farms and trade goods and have a good idea what.  We also have a pretty good hunch who’s behind it all, but what we can’t settle on is _why_.

Just then, Toady comes in and tells me that Fruff has gone off to the neighbors because he saw some light on the road.  "Oh, s**t!" I exclaim and run out after him, grabbing the lantern on my way.  Jared runs with me.  We catch up to the kid at the edge of my cornfields quivering and wailing in fear.  I finally manage to calm him, when he starts up again, pointing behind me.  I turn around and see that he’s just scared of my scarecrow!

It takes me a few seconds to remember that I don’t have any scarecrows.


----------



## rootbeergnome (Apr 3, 2002)

Well, I thought the first session went well, the players were absolutely great!  The player of Virian actually wrote the song and began singing it to us!  I was very impressed, everyone roleplayed very well, the players of Jared and Roderick(Rune) talked in thieves' cant as well.  I think my players were ready to sink their teeth into some battle and action, but this session was fairly calm, I felt like the players needed to get to know each other a little before I started being a Rat-Bastard like Rune, so there were no EL 12 encounters this session. 

Oh and I should explain something about Virian having four-arms.  I picked up the book "Mythic Races" from Fantasy Flight Games, and I really enjoyed some of the races, and I wanted this campaign to have a kind of "different" feel, so I have included them in the campaign world.  Virian is a "Siarran", very tall (6-7 feet), four-armed humanoids with dark skin and light hair.  They essentially have 3 "off-hands" and their lower set of arms is weaker than their primary set.  They have large slanted eyes and angular faces.  They enjoy music and all art forms and they are generally slow to anger.  Virian comes from a far away pillar, as Siarrans are not common in the area around Lake View.  Also, the NPC "Toady", Roderick's payed servant and gardener, is from the same book.  He is a "Rhoode" they are a squat frog like people and are often found in positions of servitude.  There are other races I liked too, but I'll explain about them as the party encounters them.  
I should also say, I love the Sundered Skies setting, although Rune and I created the Seas of Fire campaign setting before I started reading it, but it certainly is full of inspiration, you should definitely check it out if you havent already.  

Oh, I guess I should tell a bit more about the characters as well.  Jared is a human rogue, on the run from a murder that his ring(thieves guild) is being blamed for, his leader is presumed captured or dead.  Virian is a traveling Siarran Bard, with a knack for writing songs on the spot.  Maialin is a Half-Elven Rogue who is a childhood friend of Jared's and is also a member of Jared's (former) thieves ring.  She was nearly grabbed by some guards this session when she tried to pick a noble-man's pocket (and rolled a 1!!), but luckily Virian "accidentally" knocked over a keg of ale into the guards' path, slowing their pursuit while Roderick helped her hide!  Dexerion is a traveling companion of Virian, he is a Human Wizard, trying to learn all he can about the arcane ways through travel and study.  Roderick is a Human Rogue who lives just outside of Lake View and knows the city well, having many contacts within it.  And Fruffy is a druid (who is afraid of the dark), the "Rat" that Roderick is refering to is his Wallaby animal companion.

When Jared and Roderick caught up to Fruffy in the corn fields, I passed a note to Fruffy's player that said "You see a dark, tall, menacing humanoid sillhouette standing silently behind Jared and Roderick"  It was great to see the halfling's player point and gasp and twitch as he stammered "Be-be-hind you!"
It was great to end the session at that moment, everyone was like "What? We can't stop here!"     Ah, they are a battle-hungry bunch that is for certain!

We will play again a week from today, on Tuesday night and the post will come shortly thereafter.  Ah...it certainly feels good to get behind the screen again *stretch*


----------



## drunkadelic (Apr 3, 2002)

Booyah!

Howdy. I play Jared in this here campaign. I'll probably drop in from time to time just to bust Rune and R.B. Gnome's balls a little bit. But as for today, no such happenings. I would like to point out a few things.

1) Thanks to the movie Snatch, I established that Theives Cant will be spoken as Pikey. (Doyelikedags?) This brought not only amusement to the non-rogues, but a grimace of pain across Rune's face as he doesn't like picking up accents in the game. (It'sfermemaandshewantsitperiwinkleblue).  

2) Also, I've got plans sometime to get Roderick's servant "Toady" to enter a no-holds barred drunken grudge match against our very own Fruffy Firefoot. 

3) Don't ever try to Bluff a dwarf about free food. If it wasn't for taking the persuasive feat, I'd have been thrown out on me arse at the gnomish restaurant.


So there.

Anthony


----------



## Rune (Apr 4, 2002)

drunkadelic said:
			
		

> *
> 1) Thanks to the movie Snatch, I established that Theives Cant will be spoken as Pikey. (Doyelikedags?) This brought not only amusement to the non-rogues, but a grimace of pain across Rune's face as he doesn't like picking up accents in the game. (It'sfermemaandshewantsitperiwinkleblue).
> *




Well, not _that_ accent anyway!



> *
> 2) Also, I've got plans sometime to get Roderick's servant "Toady" to enter a no-holds barred drunken grudge match against our very own Fruffy Firefoot.
> *




My money's on the toad!



> *
> 3) Don't ever try to Bluff a dwarf about free food. If it wasn't for taking the persuasive feat, I'd have been thrown out on me arse at the gnomish restaurant.
> *




Especially not when rootbeergnome's running the dwarf!  He really likes dwarves.

Anyway, good to see you on the boards, drunkadelic!  Welcome to your new home!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 4, 2002)

Sounds like quite a cast of PCs.

Let's see some more!


----------



## rathor (Apr 5, 2002)

*arseum*

I really liked the story rune.  I am the human wizard in the campain.  i wasn't mentioned much in the story cause i didn't stick around to make friends with fruffy's new crew.  i took off looking for some of the more prestigous wizards that are suppose to be in lake view to see the festival.  

here is my journal entry for the day
I arrived in lakeview fairly early in the afternoon.  it was nice to be back.  Viriann and I were here about this time last year for the same festivle.  He wanted to return.  He made great money last year performing at the Dancing Boar Tavern.  I enjoy watching him work his magic with his songs. 
When we got to the boar we ran into Fruffy Firefoot agian.  He is a hafling that has a knack for dancing to Virann's music.  Tis a shame he has to be here agian.  I say if it wasn't for his dancing today Virann would have done much better on tips.  Though he never does bad, but i would be happier without that little guy and his rat around.  Virann seems to like him regardless of his dance.  Fruffy had some friends with him.  I was perticulary fond of a Half-Elven lady that was with him.  She was quite drunk when i met her, but that made her all the more so attractive.  If her good looks wouldn't have got the best of me i probally would have turned her into a toad for trying to steal sips of my mead.  
I was just picking up a conversation with her and working on my second tankard of mead when Virann had to rip me away to an expensive resturant for dinner.  I won't complain though.  They had very fine mead and the half-elf came along.  I thought i had done a great job with the pick up lines until i noticed that she wasn't following me and was actually with Fruffy.  Prehaps I will get to liking that annoying little guy after all.  
I went to the parade Rodrick, a lake view native, told me about to meet some of the local and traveling wizards that would be there.  I found some alright, a whole group of them standing about watching the parade and chatting about the floats.  Among them was a professor named Reynold.  He had some very interesting magical theories and i took quite a liking to him early on.  another in the group was thane, he talked of wanting to be a professor at the school.  i didn't exactley find this guy too likable though.  he seemed like he had a few things up his sleeve.  but i'll try not to be too critical, he wants to be a professor, as i do some day.  i spent a lot of time with the group of wizards and when the parade was over and they all when their seperate ways, i went back to the boar to study over another mead.  tomarrow i want to take a trip to the library and see what i can find.  i like to stop by there any chance i get when i am in this town.  Viriann came in quite late and told me that he would be at the library tomarrow as well.  he has always wanted to figure out how those gnomish airships work, i say it is a lost cause.  prehaps tomarrow i will see if i can't find reynold agian.  i want to talk to him about some of my thoughts on illusion specific magic.



ooc: crap.  already midnight and i haven't even started that 500 word paper for professor hoag.  guess i will have to cut this journal entry off here.


----------



## rathor (Apr 5, 2002)

*dexerion*

Found some neat little hero generator over at the rpghost.com.  makes some cute pictures.  i generated a few of dexerion.  i also got a small pic of his face that cj did for me.   i will show you later r.b.gnome.  here is a pic of dexerion as i see him now, poor, week, and with a stupid shortbow.









r.b.gnome and rune.  i am thinking that dexerion is going to want to learn more about the trans school of magic and possibly even specilize in the study of that school.  what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## rathor (Apr 5, 2002)

*wow*

Just to show off how neat this little thing is.  here is dexerion 5 years from now.  he he he


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 5, 2002)

Cool! - where exactly is this hero picture generator?


----------



## Rune (Apr 5, 2002)

Dawn said:
			
		

> *Sounds like quite a cast of PCs.
> 
> Let's see some more! *




Welcome to the party, Dawn!  Hope you stick around for a while!

It is quite a cast of PCs.  Six players.  Things were a little chaotic and if I failed to say a great deal about some of the characters, it was because my own  attention was diverted.  How rootbeergnome managed to keep on top of everything while we were all doing different things at the same time, I'll never know!

Anyway, look for the next update on Tuesday night!


----------



## Rune (Apr 5, 2002)

Good to see you, rathor!  Thank you for covering the other side of the table!  It's good to see a diffent viewpoint on the game!

We actually all had pictures at the table, although most of them were PC portraits from WotC's archives (stupid me, I just doodled mine!  Perhaps if rootbeergnome ever scans it, you'll get to see what Roderick looks like--he's not too handsome!).  The generator's neat, though!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Deady Puddincup (Apr 6, 2002)

the story sounds good so far.  As having gamed with senior gnome of rootbeer, i agree that he takes a fondness to hardass dwarves.  im hoping that we'll hear more about the regions customs and culture.  im glad that the new races were thrown in as well. keeps things from being stale and also makes those who know the core books by heart hesitate, since they dont know that such and such can kill this beast. ex fire on trolls. anyways keep up the good work and keep things posted.  
yours truly
puddin


----------



## rathor (Apr 6, 2002)

*pics*

yeah, i told rbg that i was going to scetch one up and he said iight.  i have scetched the face but notthing else.  doesn't look far from this char generator though, just the actuall facial features aren't right.  the generator is at www.rpghost.com/hero


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 6, 2002)

Thanks for the link to the pic generator


----------



## rootbeergnome (Apr 6, 2002)

Deady Puddincup said:
			
		

> *the story sounds good so far.  As having gamed with senior gnome of rootbeer, i agree that he takes a fondness to hardass dwarves.  im hoping that we'll hear more about the regions customs and culture.  im glad that the new races were thrown in as well. keeps things from being stale and also makes those who know the core books by heart hesitate, since they dont know that such and such can kill this beast. ex fire on trolls. anyways keep up the good work and keep things posted.
> yours truly
> puddin *




Glad to see you here puddin!  As for the customs and culture around Lake View, Im glad you asked!  Ill give a little info on Lake View and the surrounding area!
--Lake View is a city that surrounds the Sky's Mirror Lake.  Since bodies of water are somewhat of a rarity on the world, the city has built a stone wall encompassing the entire lake to guard it from invasion by land.  Since the world is full of airships, however, the Guild has also posted patrols of AirShips around and above the city. 
-The city is ruled by a council of Lake View nobles, most of which answer to the guild's orders.  There is a Guild Embassy located in the city, where the Guild Ambassadors "Advise" the council on issues of state.
-The weapons and armor in Lake View are made mostly from Bronze that comes from the mining outposts south of Lake View. 
-There are 3 small rivers that run into the Sky's Mirror; Shimmering Stream, Clear River, and Stone River.  The stone river is so named because the outlanders bring stone from the badlands surrounding the Savannah were Lake View is located.  The people of Lake View trade manufactured goods such as bronze weapons for stone and salt that is brought in by the outlanders on flat barge boats.  The people who live outside of the city live in Sod Houses that reach into hillsides, because there is not much wood on the savannah.  These people live in small villages along each of the 3 rivers, growing their crops and tending their herds, this is where the food for the city comes from.  If you follow the Stone River, its source is in the Badlands, where native people live and hunt.  They live in Pueblo type buildings and are somewhat distrustful of city folk.  
-The rivers accumulate from snow and ice that melts from the top of stony pillars that reach up higher than the eye can see, at those high altitudes, the water vapors in the air freeze to the rock, and during warm days, melts to fall in a thousand waterfalls.  The area around these waterfalls is swamplands and canyons where the Lizard Folk tribes live.  Four years ago (906 A.E. -after elemental gates closed)  the rock quarries in the badlands came too close to the Lizard Folk tribes and Lake View was attacked and plagued by Lizard Folk tribes.  They are thought to have been driven out of the civilized lands by guild patrols as there have been no attacks for over 2 years.
-The savannah surrounding the city has animals that you would expect to find on such terrain, Elephants, Giraffes, Antelope, and other less savory creatures.  The richer people of Lake View use elephants as beasts of burden, as there were some in the parade that carried guild ambassadors.

Well I hope this helps give a clearer picture of what lake view is like!  Thanks to all for the encouragement!


----------



## Horacio (Apr 7, 2002)

As a faithful reader of  Sundered Sky stoy hour, I began to read yours... and it's great!

Please, go on, give us more Seas of Fire!


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *As a faithful reader of  Sundered Sky stoy hour, I began to read yours... and it's great!*




Yeah, the Sundered Sky is great, isn't it!  When I first read about it on the old boards, my initial reaction was to decide that my next campaign would be run in that setting.  I haven't changed my mind; it still will be.  (For those of you who haven't figured it out, I'm a fan of non-standard settings! )



> *Please, go on, give us more Seas of Fire! *




Thanks!  We play again on Tuesday, so look for an update late that night!


----------



## rathor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Journal Entry*

I do fear this will be a short entry.  Today has been hectic and I only have a short time to write as I await Roderick on the side of the road with Viriann, the party from yesterday, and a strange ranger.  I started this day with expectations that I would go to the library and study.  I wanted to run into Reynold and treat him to lunch, however my plans were twarted with a sap.  Last night Viriann and I were awoken by a messanger looking for Jared, the theif character I met yesterday that was accompanying the half-elven lass.  Aparently Viriann wanted to meet Jared at the south gate this morning after breakfast to tell him of the messanger.  I decided to accompany him and talk of our journies before I went to the library.  T'was a dear mistake.  Jared told us that he might be in trouble and that he needed our help in identifing the messanger.  I told Viriann that I didn't like the idea and wanted to leave, but he wanted to help the lad.  I would not abandon him when I feel trouble is affoot, besides, prehaps I could use this as an excuse to get to know the Half-Elf better.  When we approached the messanger at the north-west gate, Viriann distracted him with a song while Jared tried to identify him.  Aparently Jared thought the messanger was legit and approached us as Viriann sang his song.  The messanger led us down an alley saying, "We must get out of the streets for there are too many eyes here."  I thought this was enough indication to arouse susspiction but Jared and Viriann followed him down the alley.  The messanger handed Jared an envelope and said, "Here, you must read this.  It is for your eyes only.  I must be present when you read it, for you will give me a message to return with."  When Jared opened the letter, a magical snake bit him and I was knocked out by two of the messangers companions. 
I awoke later in Rodericks sod hut, with a splitting headache as well.  As soon as I arose, Roderick filled me in with what had happend and told me of a scarecrow that attacked him last night.  He told me of rumors of an attack on a caravan south of his home and spoke of ghost being involved.  I should have left for the library and inn that moment, but my curiosity got the best of me and I followed the up-to-no-gooders south... bah, Roderick returns with his friends.  I will write more later.


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2002)

*Session 2, part 1*

I run.

Looking back, I can see an unearthly green glow coming from the eyes of the scarecrow’s burlap face.  I see Jared’s form tense in the darkness for a brief moment before he mechanically turns and runs toward me.  The scarecrow slowly, almost imperceptively, rustles through the corn—or through my imagination.

I head to my hut, drop off the halfling, and wake up Maialin.  We soak some rags in oil and wrap them about a number of our arrows and crossbow bolts.  There is a slight scratching at my door—or, perhaps, it is only the wind.  The three of us keep watch outside of the hut in shifts of three hours, two at a time, for the duration of the night.

Before dawn, we wake the halfling and dine on leftover (rum) stew that Toady has heated for us.  I tell him to stay inside today (he is only too happy to oblige) and to let no one through the door until my return.  Jared, Maialin, Fruff, and I head to the Southern gate of Lake View to meet Dexerion and Virian, where we learn that they were visited during the night by a man with an urgent message for Jared, from a man identified as “Mr. P.”  Virian apparently told the man that we would be heading for the Northwestern gate an hour after sunrise.  At least his heavy drinking did not dull his wits too much.

I caution Jared in the old Cant that I’ve never heard of a more likely ambush.  Jared agrees, but feels that he must take the risk.  I understand.  As an afterthought, Virian mentions that the messenger was “not a member of the royal entourage.”  Now where did Virian learn to speak a little Cant?  We’ll have to be more careful.  Jared decides that he should take the name, “Garret,” while he his on this pillar.  Maialin sees the sense in this course of action and takes the name of “Elah.”  I wonder why they waited this long to assume new identities.

I chat with the guards at the Southern gate for a little while and learn that Father Mehmet, a priest of Shimdar, the Sun god, and a member of the Council, did not appear in the parade.  Something is amiss.  We’ll have to shelve this problem for a little while, however; Jared insists that we meet the messenger at the Northwestern gate.

We discuss our approach and it is decided that Virian and Dexerion should walk in front of the rest of us.  I tell them not to worry, “You won’t be able to see us, but we’ll be there.”  Virian is given Jared’s mirror and asked to cast a simple magick to reflect a small red light on the messenger, so that Jared would be able to identify the man.

One hundred and fifty feet behind the point, Jared casually strolled along.  Another hundred and fifty feet back, Maialin and I hug to the shadows, keeping pace.  Our bows are in hand.

Up ahead, Virian strikes up a conversation with the messenger, during which he casts his minor magick.  Jared gives Maialin and myself a hand-sign to tell us that we should stay put as he advances.  We keep pace.

The messenger leads Jared and his companions into an alley.  Maialin and I keep pace.  The messenger hands Jared a dirt-caked envelope.  I can’t help but think, _Don’t open the letter.  Don’t open the letter,_ but my mental warning is fruitless.  Jared opens the letter.

A glowing snake leaps from it, wraps itself around his neck, strikes, and disappears.  We are betrayed!

And the messenger is not alone.


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2002)

*Session 2, part 2*

There are four men with the messenger, all large, and all armed with saps.  At least we know that murder is not their immediate aim.  Jared is encased in an amber shell, but Virian and Dexerion are quick to act.

One of the men, a small, wiry man with a mustache, steps forward to strike at Virian, but the tall music-maker dodges the blow.  Another lands a heavy blow on Dexerion, nearly bringing the magician to his knees.  Virian takes a step back and _dazes_ the messenger with a short song.

Maialin has already shot a bolt from her crossbow, as I try to find an opening in the melee.  Her shot is wide, so she advances thirty feet to take her next shot.

One of the men moves around to attack Dexerion, and brings the poor spellworker to the ground.

I fire my bow, but my arrow skins my wrist as it flies from my bow, directing my shot to some unseen location.

The first thug circles around the melee to reach a better position.

Maialin closes to within eighty feet and reloads her crossbow, ducking out of site.

A thug steps into Virian’s face and swings at the four-armed fop, but the blow is deftly avoided.

I advance a few yards and fire another shot from my bow.  I miss, but ready another shot; we need to keep the ranged attacks coming, in order to distract the ambushers.

The first thug advances upon Virian and swings his sap at the bard, but the man cannot hit our agile friend.  The second thug moves to flank and attack him.  He is also unsuccessful.  Virian responds by striking at the first attacker.  A high-pitched whistle follows the tall man’s staff.  _Whoooooooooooom_, *THUD*.

The attacker never knew what hit him.  He is out cold.  Impressive.

Maialin yells for help from the guard as she fires a bolt into the back of the shoulder of the messenger, but the well-dressed ruffian is able to shrug off the pain.  Moreover, this seems to shock him out of his stupor.

He picks up the immobile Jared with the help of one of his allies, and carries my unfortunate friend away from us.  As they walk by, Virian stabs out with his singing staff.  _Whaaaaaaah_, *THWUMP*.  The messenger takes the blow, but the two thugs keep walking.  When they set Jared down, the messenger pulls a roll of papyrus from the folds of his clothing.  If that scrap of paper is what I think it is, we need to swiftly bring the man down.

I move to within sixty feet and shoot another arrow.  Again, I miss.

The wiry thug lunges at Virian and lands a telling blow, forcing the bard into unconsciousness.  Two allies down and one immobile.  Maialin and I are definitely in trouble.

She loads her crossbow and fires again, her bolt striking the messenger in the back and spinning him around.  Still, he stands.  Understandably, he does not seem to be able to concentrate on his papyrus scroll.

I advance to my fallen comrades and check to see if they are in danger of death.  They are unconscious, but in no immediate danger.

Then, we hear one of the attackers exclaim in evident frustration, “The guards are here!  You’ve messed it all up!”  I look up and see that there are, indeed, two guards at the other end of the alley.  The guards call out for the ruffians to drop their weapons, and two comply, but the messenger turns and runs the other way.  Toward Maialin and myself.  I trip him as he attempts to run past and she steps onto his fallen form, the tip of her dagger resting at the small of his back.  She is almost silent as she speaks: “Release our friend from your spell, or suffer dire consequences.”  She is impressive in her cool wrath.

When Jared is released from his bondage, he immediately and discreetly eats the filthy envelope bearing his name.

I chat with the guards for a bit; they have natural questions regarding the circumstances of this attack.  As far as I can tell, we were robbed by ruffians for no real reason, other than simple greed.  They are curious why these attackers would try to kidnap one of our number, but I have no answer for them.  I supply them with my address and they tell me that I might expect a visit from them in the near future.  They are rightfully concerned over the number of fights that have broken out in the city over the last few days.  Why, just yesterday, someone down at the docks had been asking incoherent questions and assaulting passersby.  What is this world coming to?


----------



## Horacio (Apr 10, 2002)

A long update! And a good one! 
I like a lot your version of Sundered Sky world...


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2002)

*Session 2, part 3*

Here’s where things start to get complicated.

We go back to my house, carrying the bodies of our unconscious friends.  Toady and the kid have been sharing my rum.  Again.  I tell Toady that I will give him a raise, which will precisely cover the cost of the rum imbibed this day.  He responds: “Then I hoope eets a beeg raaise!”  Like I say, Toady’s a pretty decent gardener, when he’s gardening, but he’s always good company.

We wait around my house for an hour or so, while Dexerion and Virian come to.  I’m itching to go to my cornfield and look for that scarecrow, but I’d like to have everyone (except Toady, of course) with me when I do.  We’ll just have to wait.

After a while, we do all make it out to my field and look for the signs of a ghostly scarecrow.  There is an area where the tops of my cornstalks are all cleanly shorn off, as if from a scythe.  I find large boot-marks leading in no particular direction, a little bit of hay (aha! There _was_ a scarecrow!), and…a few pumpkin seeds?  The halfling finds a tiny footprint that I am at first convinced is his own—I still think it might be.  I show the rest of the group my find and Fruff asks the pertinent question: “Are they evil pumpkin seeds?”  Halflings say the darndest things.

After searching the area thoroughly, we return to my hut.  Toady is talking to my neighbor, a close friend of mine, about letting him use a hoe.  I have no objections.  He and I shake hands; it has been too long since we last saw each other.  We must get together again, perhaps for tonight’s supper.  He and I always share good stories.

Now, however, it is time to head south, to check out these mysterious ghostly caravan attacks.  Along the way, we discover that Father Mehmet performed a wedding ceremony in the villa of Hurst just a couple of days ago.  Most people believe that his caravan was the one that was attacked.  I tend to agree with them.

As we travel through the savanna, we become increasingly aware that the day is darkening and a storm is brewing.  I certainly hope that we can be back in my comfortable sod hut before the weather breaks.  Somewhere overhead, a fungal cloud drifts by, darkening the day even more for a few moments.  We come to a point at which a Lake View guard asks us not to divert from the road; this is the site of the abduction!  I try to convince the man that we mean no harm, but have good reason for wanting to see the site.  The man believes me, I think, but orders are orders.  I understand.  I give him a small flask of rum (I usually carry a little on my person for similar situations or emergencies) and thank him for his time.  We press on.

A lone tree claws its way from the ground.  Dozens of brightly plumed birds roost in its branches.  Before I can finish the words, “Stay away from the tree,” Fruff has climbed into its upper canopy.  Kids.

I discuss our options with my colleagues.  Up ahead, the investigators are not likely to let us anywhere near the site.  But I have an ever-growing fear that something is amiss.  We need to check this out.  If only we had a gnome with us.

Wait a minute!  Maialin has a disguise kit!  We’ll just do a little bit of work and, all of a sudden, we have our very own Guild Ambassador.  He looks absolutely convincing, if only he doesn’t speak!

We advance to the site, but the head investigator—a man in silk clothing, sporting spectacles—halts us, despite the fact that he appears to believe the tale that Virian spins (Virian is, of course, the voice of the gnome.  The rest of us are bodyguards.  The rat-thing is well hidden), he will not allow us anywhere near the site.  Apparently, the Guild specifically sent this man to investigate.  In truth, they are burning evidence.  In order to justify our presence, I ask which faction of the Guild he is working for, hoping to cause confusion and doubt.  He “pretends” to not know what I’m talking about.  Well, it was worth a shot.

We eventually leave the site, but not before Jared snatches up a tube that has fallen, unnoticed, to the ground on its way to the fire.  The tube has a papyrus scroll in it.  After his earlier encounter with the written word, he passes the tube to me.

It is a diary of Father Mehmet.  I will not bore you with its intricacies, but I must tell you that it relates some troubling information.  Father Mehmet has found out that the Guild Ambassadors are interested in trading with the long-dead kingdom of Nar-Abar.  Long dead.  As in, “two-hundred years ago, most of the population got wiped out by the spore-fever, long dead.”  Why would the guild want to open trade with nothing?

Father Mehmet found out.  The agreements that the Ambassadors were working on are ambiguous, but terms include the import of zombies and skeletons for cheap labor.

_The import of zombies and skeletons for cheap labor?  Huh?_

There is more, but I cannot bring myself to mention it.  I store the scroll of papyrus in a safe place for now and move on.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 10, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *The import of zombies and skeletons for cheap labor?  Huh?
> *




A really scary image, hundreds of zombies labouring the fields, skeletons cleaning the streets... 

BTW, a third update today? Wow!


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2002)

*Session 2, part 4*

We head back toward my home.  On the way, we run into two priests of Shimdar, who were with the Father’s caravan.  I tell them that I was a personal friend of Father Mehmet, a small fib, but I mean no harm.  I tell them that it is our intention to try to find Father Mehmet (although I really believe that the man is certainly dead).  They describe the attack as an assault by scarecrows.  If not for the events of last night, I would be inclined to laugh at this description; now, I am not capable of it.  The priests bless us and give us me two vials that may save our lives if we are wounded.  I give one to Jared and one to Maialin, as I hope that they will be the most capable of administering them to one of us, should we need it.  They also tell me of a tracker that they have sent for and we run north to find him.  When we do, he is willing to accompany us into the wilderness in search of the priest, but something still feels wrong to me.  I tell the group to wait two hours for me; I must go to town and seek aid from some friends that I have.

I return with two warriors, a slightly rotund fellow with a massive spear, named Baneir, and an athletic youth with a long sword, named Luman.  Now, we may venture into the unknown.

The halfling is actually able to help the tracker find the trail.   Between the two of them, they find large boot-marks and…_squish_.  The halfling has stepped in something.  In fact, it is the top of a pumpkin.  Odd.

Fortunately, the storm has not yet begun.  By nighttime, we come to a clearing.  In the center of the clearing a gnarled tree towers over a massive boulder.  Something seems very wrong about this tree, this stone, this place.  I light one of my oil-rag-wrapped arrows and fire it at the tree.  It seems to go out.  I prepare to fire a shot at the stone.  Dexerion suggests that an illuminating magick should be cast on the arrow.  Good idea.  I fire the illuminated arrow at the stone and, as I suspected might be the case, it also appears to go out, as well.  Instead of bouncing off of the rock and landing on the ground.

Maialin, Jared, and I prepare our bows (and ignitable arrows and bolts) and circle around the clearing, keeping to the tall grass.

A large scythe emerges from the boulder and is soon followed by the slow, methodical shuffling of a seven-foot tall scarecrow, creaking in the winds that presage storm.  A glowing arrow juts from its torso, illuminating the wicked features of the creature’s pumpkin head.


----------



## Rune (Apr 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *A long update! And a good one!
> I like a lot your version of Sundered Sky world... *




Thanks, although, in fairness to the DM, this isn't really Sundered Sky--it's just heavily influenced by that setting.  The DM hadn't even read the Sundered Sky when he and I created this setting.  When I do another campaign (after the one linked to in the sig, which, by the way, rootbeergnome plays in), it _will_ be Sundered Sky.  Modified,  but very recognizable.

We had a long session tonight, I hope you enjoy reading about it!  We enjoyed playing!


----------



## drunkadelic (Apr 11, 2002)

*more on the last session*

Hello all. Jared(Garret) again.

A few of interest notes about the last session.

1. Jared opened that letter because he thought it was a message from someone dear to him that he knows to be in danger. Mr. Rootbeergnome thought for sure a rogue-archetype such as jared would have no problem making a reflex save. And then I rolled a 4. Plus 4. Not enough.   Oh well. It's all good. 

2. I, as in, my physical real world self, ate that dirt-encrusted letter that the GM gave me. I figured RB Gnome went through all the trouble of printing a letter (which his sepia snake sigil was actually one single Wingding font in the middle of the page  ) putting it in an envelope and calligraphying (sp?) my character's name on it, so I was going to return the realism and eat the letter while he (acting as the inquisitive guards) wasn't paying attention to me.  The things we do for this game.

3. It makes me very pleased to know that many of you are taking an interest in our little game. I hope you all can enjoy us for many more sessions yet to come.

Jared


----------



## Majicou (Apr 12, 2002)

Hi, all!  I've not had a chance to put in my two cents yet, but here it is!  One penny, two pennies...  I play Maialin, the half-elf. 

 Just to let you know, I blame almost getting caught pickpocketing on all the mead the wizard let me drink.    And I didn't belive in the scarecrow-monsters until I saw that one come out of the rock.  I guess I'll have to apologize for laughing at the guys, right?  Well, after we manage somehow to get out of this mess...  Other than that, I've just been tagging along, having fun - except for that mess with Jarod and the bad guys.  It felt really strange calling the guards instead of running from them; but I wasn't about to let my only real friend get taken, and I didn't think we could do it alone, what with the wizard down and all.  Still, hey, it's kind of cool to have the guards working for us!  

Ok, that's it for now, I'm out of time!


----------



## Rune (Apr 12, 2002)

Thank you for the insight, majicou!

And welcome to the enworlds!  I hope you take a look around and enjoy yourself.  We're happy to have you stop by!

By the way, great sig!


----------



## rootbeergnome (Apr 13, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *Session 2, part 2*
> At least we know that murder is not their immediate aim.  Jared is encased in an amber shell, but Virian and Dexerion are quick to act.




  Yes, but what _is_ their immediate aim?  Drunkadelic's character Jared was immobilized by the spell that struck him from the scroll, he was not pleased.



> The first thug advances upon Virian and swings his sap at the bard, but the man cannot hit our agile friend.  The second thug moves to flank and attack him.  He is also unsuccessful.  Virian responds by striking at the first attacker.  A high-pitched whistle follows the tall man’s staff.  _Whoooooooooooom_, *THUD*.
> 
> The attacker never knew what hit him.  He is out cold.  Impressive.




Virian was kicking butt and taking names, I have a feeling he will turn out to be a great bard.  I don't often get bards in my groups because most people don't want to play them for some reason, but I was delighted when Virian's player told me he wanted to play a Bard.  He actually writes songs for the game which I find really adds to his character and the game as a whole, and he wrote a new one recently for his _Inspire Courage_ Bardic Music ability, I think you will definitely get to read it after the next game as I am _certain_ he will want to use it. 



> When they set Jared down, the messenger pulls a roll of papyrus from the folds of his clothing.  If that scrap of paper is what I think it is, we need to swiftly bring the man down.




The scroll was dropped when the attackers were arrested, and upon retrieval and closer inspection by Virian and Dexerion, was revealed to be a scroll of _Invisibility._  Apparently the kidnappers' intentions were to cast _Invisibility_ on Jared and simply take him away, after all the guards wouldn't be suspicious if they couldn't _see_ the immobilized Jared glowing with amber-colored magic being hauled away on the shoulders of the attackers right past the guards. 



> When Jared is released from his bondage, he immediately and discreetly eats the filthy envelope bearing his name.




This was really great because there was _REAL_ dirt on that envelope, and Jared's player chewed it up.  Just before the game I made the envelope and tossed it in some loose dirt, smeared it around, and dusted it off to make it look like it had been on the road for some time.



> someone down at the docks had been asking incoherent questions and assaulting passersby.  What is this world coming to?




Indeed! What is this world coming to?  Zombies and Skeletons working for little or no pay!  Ruffians roaming the streets, and gangs of scarecrows escaping their fields to attack caravans!  And shouldn't someone get Toady to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting soon?

-Rootbeergnome


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 13, 2002)

Nice story so far...I like the setting and characters.  Both this and the Sundered Sky story have a setting very similar to one I'd been conceptualizing.

Look forward to reading more.


----------



## Rune (Apr 13, 2002)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *Nice story so far...I like the setting and characters.  Both this and the Sundered Sky story have a setting very similar to one I'd been conceptualizing.
> 
> Look forward to reading more. *




Thanks!  Glad to have you stop by!  I'd love to read about your setting, when you get it going!


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 13, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks!  Glad to have you stop by!  I'd love to read about your setting, when you get it going! *





The floating island setting I'd envisioned actually took place more on a gas-giant planet.  The inhabitable islands were in the upper atmosphere.  Below is a perpetual maelstrom, probably a seething brown/orange like Jupiter.  Once in a while it can boil up and create nasty storms from below.

It's just an idea, though.  I'm too busy running my more mundane game world Aftermath to start up another one right now.


----------



## rathor (Apr 14, 2002)

*neat*

awesome idea.  i am building and running a campain now where the world has a floating island.  it is only one contenent though.  it is help together and floating by a large magical gem in the xyz center of the contenent deep underground in a hidden temple.  one the island live a hybrid elven, japanese type people that have no knowledge of magic, only martial arts and whatknot.  they know notthing of the world below them, for they were only cave dwelers when their content was risen by a powerful mage race that is now exstinct.  the island wildlife is species evolved from dragons, for after the contenint rose, only they and birds could access it.  the birds were mostly hunted out and eattin by the dragons and people though, so only reptiles exsist there.  below the floating island is a vivid fantasy world with several races, but the islanders know notthing of it and the races below know of the island only as ledgend.  the campain players now is only two, brothers of a fuedal lord on the island.  it is a very interesting campain, i modified the d20 system for it and added a ton of new skills.  anyway, i am at work and shouldn't be on the net.  lol.  later.


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2002)

*Session 3, part 1*

All hell breaks loose.

Virian bursts into a song that bolsters our courage and fires an arrow from his mighty bow into the pumpkin head of the scarecrow as it shuffles toward the main group of our friends.  Another scarecrow—this one with the skull of some grazing animal resting on its shoulders and a corroded  bronze sickle in its claws—steps from the rock.  Maialin, Jared, and I are shooting fire from our bows, Dexerion is casting some diversionary spell (creating the image of a dwarven warrior?), and Fruffy is running forward, swinging, and…losing his courage.

Over all of it, the song of the four-armed bard can be heard:

_I hold the courage of the many
You hold the courage of the few
Let the courage of the many
Now become a greater part of you…_

With a loud clap of thunder, the skies open up and the storm begins.  Within seconds, we are drenched.  A third scarecrow shuffles from inside the image of the gnarled tree, as the flames from Maialin and Jared’s bolts—and my arrows—burn the hay from the twisted wooden skeletons of the other two scarecrow monsters.  This third one has a burlap sack for a head.  I am sure that it is the one from my cornfield.

A dense fog rises from the ground around the large rock and the tree.  Within seconds, nothing can be seen within it, save the top of the stone.

Jared is surrounded by a red glow as the air around him seems to bend and then he is moving around the fog.  He appears to be cutting through the fabric of time.

The two warriors and the tracker emerge from the tall grass and join the fray.  The two warriors charge into the fog.  Virian continues his song and takes another shot at the pumpkin-headed wooden skeleton.  His massive bow drives the arrow through the ribcage and the sickly green glow fades as the wooden frame is fractured into thousands of wooden chips.  The impressive display of power does more to inspire the rest of us than his confident tune.

The skull-headed scarecrow walks into the fog and disappears.

I hear Maialin’s scream cut off in a gurgle on the other side of the fog and run to it.  The burlap-headed scarecrow has cut a chunk out of her side with its scythe.  She is not dead, but is bleeding heavily and obviously in great pain.  The tracker runs to my side and strikes out at the creature, but his bronze longsword does little more than shave some hay from the form.

Maialin steps back and fumbles for the potion that I gave her, finally drinking it in a rush.  Her side glows with the light of day for an instant and her wound closes almost completely.

Lightning illuminates the horizon, where we can see what may be an airship, fast approaching.  The thunder that follows is drowned out by the screams within the fog that end in strangled choking sounds.

In an attempt, perhaps, to make up for his previous display of fear, Fruff runs up and charges the shuffling, scythe-wielding, scare-creature and smashes into it with his club.  He obliterates one of the legs.  Brave little kid!

Behind the tracker, a wispy, tortured, almost human apparition has materialized.  Virian runs up and swings his singing staff at the ghostly figure.  _Whoooooooooooooom_.  As is expected, the staff passes right through it.  Through the fog, we hear Jared shout, “It doesn’t have a mind!”

Dexerion, who has memorized mostly mind-affecting spells, takes this to heart and begins to pepper the area with arrows.

A burst of colors springs forth from it and I feel something try to enter my mind searching for some hold over me, trying to drive a wedge between it and my body.  Somehow, I fight it off, but I can see that Maialin is not so fortunate.  Her eyes close and she falls into a deep slumber.

The burlap creature swings its scythe and I am crippled, but not out for the count.  I slice through its hay with my blade and stagger toward the halfling druid.  In seconds, he is at my side, grabbing my wound and…Green holy light flows from his arm into my side!  I am healed!  The scar left behind is a small price to pay.

The skull-headed scarecrow emerges from the fog behind Virian and swings its sickle into the bard.  He collapses into a bloody heap, his quarterstaff sailing through the rain and tall grass.  _Whaaaaaaaaaah_ Swish.  Pfthud.

Dexerion rushes in to drag Maialin off to safety in the tall grass, far behind us.  Good lad…I was just about to do the same thing, but now I can devote my attention to another important matter…


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2002)

*Session 3, part 2*

I know what I must do.  I dash for the fog and cautiously step into it.  First, the tree confronts me.  I walk through it.  As I suspected, it is illusory.  Inside, crates of dry rations are stacked.  I move on.  Into the rock.  At its center, the entrance to a sod hut looms before me.  I do not immediately go in, but call for assistance.

From nowhere, a gnome materializes and drives a cold, blue hand into my side…my soul.  I can feel my essence slip away, sucked into this evil little man.  He laughs, but only for the few seconds that precede his death—Jared has driven his rapier into the back of the gnome’s neck…and out of the throat.  I can hear Maialin screaming in the distance—she’s alive, at least—as I rush into the hut.

Inside, I see a dirty cot and various signs of prolonged encampment.  In a corner, chained to massive stone spike and bound by rope, a wasting man in filthy yellow and white robes lies unconscious.  He wears the emblem of the sun god.  It is surely Father Mehmet!

I yell to Jared to find a key on the body of the gnome and try to pick the locks on the priest’s chains, anyway.  I cannot quite do it, but in a moment, Jared is by my side with the key and I use that, cutting the rope bonds, at the same time.  I wake the priest and tell him that all is well, recommending that he heal himself—his throat is rubbed raw and his jawbone is visible through a mass of gore.  He does so, filling the room with sunlight at the same time.

Then two figures appear in the little hut…each wearing black robes and staring blankly from eyes dripping with blood.  The swing black metal swords at Jared and I.  Jared is dealt a heavy blow.  I am…gone.


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2002)

*Session 3, part 3*

Sunlight fills my existence.  Fire burns through my wounds, bathing me in the essence of the day.  I awaken with Father Mehmet standing over me, praying.  And for the first time in my life, I am thankful to be in the presence of divinity.

Our companions, minus the two warriors and Virian, but including Maialin, stand in or just outside of the hut.  Maialin has grabbed one of the black swords.  I grab the other and hand it to the priest.  In the doorway, Fruff exclaims in shock, "And they call _us_ savages!”  I am already running outside, out of the fog, while Fruff babbles some nonsense about stealing the ship.

The fog has dispersed.

The ship has landed.  It is a massive rotting fish.  The reek is almost beyond belief.  Its mouth is open and an unhealthy green glow emanates from it as seven dog-sized rotting creatures run toward me.  Father Mehmet has gone with Maialin and Dexerion to heal Virian and the tracker and Jared are at my side.  Fruff has stumbled upon the corpse of the larger of the warriors and says a blessing over the body, bidding it return to the soil that gave it life.  Foolish child!

All of my companions are running, wisely, from the ship, and the rotten rat-creatures, which are now enveloped in an unnatural darkness by a figure in the mouth of the fish-ship, whose only differentiation from the other two robed figures is a small red dot on his forehead.  Upon seeing the ship, the halfling says, “I don’t want this ship anymore.”  No kidding.

I cannot find it in my heart to run with them.  I run to the body of the larger warrior, calling out to my colleagues for assistance in finding the other.  I think I can just see him a little ways off as I hoist the fallen warrior at my feet over my shoulders.

My companions cannot believe what I am doing, as the rat-zombies quickly close the distance between their ship and my heels.  I cannot help it.

“I came with them,” I tell them, “I’m taking them back with me!”

They pay me no heed, until I run to the other one and realize that he still breathes!  Virian runs back to me and casts a song of health on the smaller warrior.  The mustached man stirs to life as the musical magic sews his wounds together.  Virian picks him up and runs toward the rest of our group.  With the dead warrior on my shoulders.  I follow, but I cannot resist the temptation to look behind me.  The darkness that surrounds the creatures enters the sod hut, crawls back out, and rushes back to its ship.

We run through the tall grass.

The ship lifts into the sky and the dead eyes come to life as powerful green lights burst forth from them, searching the ground below the decaying fish as it sails toward us.

Searching.  Searching.

We continue to run.


----------



## drunkadelic (Apr 17, 2002)

Jared again. 

Kudos to Rootbeer for finally giving us the mass melee that every gamer secretly wants in his heart.  I can be happy for at least 5 more sessions of political intrigue and travel now.  Just kidding. 

It is also of note to add the ambience that rootbeer involves in his games. The party is fighting weird skeleton/pumkinheaded creatures, so right after we began our session, he reached into his bag of goodies and pulled out a jack-o-lantern and turned on the track "This is Halloween" from the Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack. Most certainly we would have had much fun without these things, but its the little things like this that make us like rootbeer's games even more. That and the guarantee that at least once per session he will do the snooty frenchman or toady accent. Zootalo!

So to all you other GMs out there, just remember. A little ambience can set the mood for a wonderful night of roleplaying.  

Drunkadelic


----------



## rootbeergnome (Apr 19, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *Session 3, part 2
> 
> From nowhere, a gnome materializes and drives a cold, blue hand into my side…my soul.  I can feel my essence slip away, sucked into this evil little man.  He laughs, but only for the few seconds that precede his death—Jared has driven his rapier into the back of the gnome’s neck…and out of the throat.  I can hear Maialin screaming in the distance—she’s alive, at least—as I rush into the hut.*



*

The sinister little illusionist's smirk turned into a look of pain and horror when Jared rolled a mean critical hit!



			
				Rune said:
			
		


			Then two figures appear in the little hut…each wearing black robes and staring blankly from eyes dripping with blood.  The swing black metal swords at Jared and I.  Jared is dealt a heavy blow.  I am…gone.
		
Click to expand...


*
_The eyes themselves were not dripping blood, more like, crying blood  While Roderick was unconcious Jared used the "Flick of the Wrist"(can you say "sneak attack!" ) feat against one of the pale men.  His bronze rapier flashed from his scabard and slashed his attacker's throat._

Thanks for the praise Drunkadelic!  I searched all over for that soundtrack because I knew it would be perfect for the battle 
-RB Gnome


----------



## rootbeergnome (Apr 19, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *Session 1, part 3
> 
> The ship has landed.  It is a massive rotting fish.  The reek is almost beyond belief.  Its mouth is open and an unhealthy green glow emanates from it as seven dog-sized rotting creatures run toward me. *




_I think I should explain a bit more about the world here.  In the sky above and between the Pillars of land there is a thriving ecosystem of strange coral-like plants and fungus that grow together sometimes very thickly, often creating nigh impenetrable floating forests that are full of life.  Within and around these "Floating Coral Forests" there dwell naturally flying creatures, some as small as insects and others at least as large as Earth's whales.  This was one of those creatures...except decaying and hollowed out with bald white-faced, blood-teared men in black robes coming out of it.  I did describe the "AirShip" as fish-like, but I would say it is more like a large decaying manta ray-like thing with flat fins running along its sides parallel to the ground.  It is rather unearthly, and a bit hard to describe, but I did draw a sketch of it later.  I hope to make a campaign website and post sketches and information, Ill keep everyone posted. 



			
				Rune said:
			
		


			All of my companions are running, wisely, from the ship, and the rotten rat-creatures, which are now enveloped in an unnatural darkness by a figure in the mouth of the fish-ship who’s only differentiation from the other two robed figures is a small red dot on his forehead.  Upon seeing the ship, the halfling says, “I don’t want this ship anymore.”  No kidding.[/b]
		
Click to expand...



This is a bit confusing, but the third figure to step from the ship was casting spells that created darkness around the rat-creatures.  Imagine a cloud of supernatural darkness with ravening gnashing rotten rat-things within it, and imagine that inky cloud of teeth and claws sweeping over you and enveloping you, the characters imagined this, and decided it was time to run.



			
				Rune said:
			
		


			The ship lifts into the sky and the dead eyes come to life as powerful green lights burst forth from them, searching the ground below the decaying fish as it sails toward us.

Searching.  Searching.

We continue to run. [/B]
		
Click to expand...



Mwahahaha!  _


----------



## Deadly Puddingcup (Apr 23, 2002)

its been a while since ive read, so i may have missed or forgotten something, but the only part that confuses me is the illusionary forest. was it mentioned before that you were skeptical of this, were the trees right beside you. what made you want to step through the tree. im too lazy to read back much further, papers to do and all. so ill let you guys answer me instead.   other than that, the story sounds good, really thrilling. nothing more exhilirating than running from something you're really scared of. im looking forward to what comes next.


----------



## Deadly Puddingcup (Apr 23, 2002)

hehe nevermind, i went back and looked. i really wish i could be playing right now. damn you walmart, damn you college


----------



## Rune (Apr 24, 2002)

*Session 4, part 1*

The rain falls down around us in a dense torrent.  All that can be seen of the ship pursuing us is a steadily advancing green glow.  As we cut through the shoulder-high grasses in a direction that we hope will take us back toward Lakeview, a bolt of lightning decimates a tree in the distance.  It is the same tree that the halfling climbed earlier in the day.  At least we have a good idea where we are.

A bright red flash splits the sky behind us as some glowing object falls to the ground.

The rotting fish floats ominously toward us.  Closer.

I see that we will never outrun the ship and drop the body of the warrior before me.  I drop to the ground and hide in the tall grass.  Out of the corner of my eye, I see Jared, Maialin, Luman, and Father Mehmet do the same.  Seeing that Fruffy can pass through the towering grass without leaving a trail, I tell the kid to run to my house and send him on his way.

Virian and Dexerion make a reckless dash away from the ship.  The tracker is with them.

I hear the voice of my friend, Jared, echo in my mind: “Let them run; their folly does not have to be ours.”  I look to him and shake my head.

Something scuttles through the wet foliage somewhere beside me, moving quickly toward my fleeing companions.

The tracker stumbles.  In seconds, a bestial creature is upon him, claws and teeth slashing and snapping at the hapless man.  He wards it off as best he can, but is clearly overpowered.

Dexerion continues to run, but Virian turns around to aid the tracker in some manner.  He sings a subtle song, which creates the audible illusion of something large moving through the grass behind the creature.  Regrettably, it is not to be diverted.

I whisper to the Sun-Priest, “Can you drive this abomination ahead of us away?”

“I sense it is a most unholy creature, but I fear it is beyond my power; it is not undead.”

I consider this for a brief second and ask him to keep an eye on the body of Baneir.  I sneak forward to confront the raging monstrosity.

The tracker shouts out his last words: “Run!  Save yourselves!”  In an instant, he is shredded by the monster’s claws and tossed aside.

I continue my advance.

The creature pounces on top of the fallen tracker and rips his throat out.

In a fit of rage and nausea, I rush forward to strike the creature, but I cannot land a blow.  In a moment, it does not matter.  The creature seems to melt into the wet sod.  Virian runs forward to meet me.

At about that time, the rotting ship flies over my hidden compatriots, its green eyes searching.

I dive for cover in the dark stalks of the savannah.  A huge spear arcs through the storm to stand, quivering, in the ground beside the four-armed bard.  It is made completely out of bone.

Affixed to the bottom of the ship, two skeletal torsos crank back a massive ballista and load it.

Virian picks up the bone spear.  As he does so, maggots crawl out of its porous shaft and onto his own flesh.  He tosses it back toward the floating vessel, but it flies pitifully short of its mark.

I run forward to grab the body of the tracker and bolt in the direction that Dexerion has fled.  Virian rushes toward me to help me carry the body.

In a flash of lightning, we can see that another airship has approached from the north.  The flying fish has apparently noticed it; the green glow leaves the eyes and the ship changes course to head south.

Behind me, I am dimly aware that my friends are also on the move.  I glance back and see that Maialin and Luman are carrying Baneir’s corpse.  Ahead, we are met by Dexerion and Fruff.  Apparently, the little halfling has found a tiny cave on his way to my house and turned back to guide us to it.

My angry concern for the youngster almost outweighs my relief.

The cave presents a tight crawl for us larger folk, but we manage to get inside of it.  After a short time, it widens out.

Unfortunately, there is some animal in here with us.

It has tentacular feelers, a pig nose, patches of wild fur, and wide claws.  It is roughly the size of a large hog.  Fruffy knows this animal.  It is a barunburrow.  They are territorial and fierce, when cornered.  I should be concerned, but, given our present situation, I am relieved that this is our only companion.  Between my trail rations, Virian’s fascinating music, and Fruff’s strange chirping and cooing noises, the animal forgets us and curls up to sleep, broken only once, by the rat-thing’s foolish foray into the personal space surrounding the creature.

We are safe tonight and rest.


----------



## Rune (Apr 24, 2002)

*Session 4, part 2*

I awake late.  The halfling has apparently befriended the barunburrow, naming it, “Kulp,” for some reason.  The wizard is perusing his books, the bard is practicing on his instruments, Jared and Maialin are practicing slight of hand, Luman is sharpening his sword, and Father Mehmet is…not here.

Outside, he is praying.  And sunlight pours through the clouds falling on him alone.  I am witnessing a divine recognition of a goodly man.  I wait for him to finish and then I have a brief word with him.

Then, we head home.  To my home, I should say.

It is a beautiful morning, the kind of beauty that only surfaces after a terrible storm.  We cannot help but be cheerful, even as we carry the bodies of two dead men.

My sod hut and my gardens are in view.  Toady greets us and informs me that in the early morning a message has arrived.  I am to appear at the courthouse tomorrow at noon regarding the assault on Jared in the city streets the other night.  I am to bring my companions.

I leave them in my hut for a while and take Father Mehmet and the dead bodies to the temple of Shimdar.  As soon as we enter the city, he is recognized and welcomed home.  I am viewed as a hero, despite my protestations.  At the temple, the bodies are laid on slabs in a sunlit room and Father Mehmet and I take our leave, still chatting.

Sometime later, I return to my home with disturbing news to share with my guests.  Apparently, word has spread rapidly through town that we are responsible for saving Father Mehmet and we have been invited to a function this very night, which we cannot very well refuse.

The head of the Guild Ambassadors, a rotund gnome named Seebo Gooman, is throwing a banquet in our honor.  We are the heroes of the hour and must be present.

Maialin speaks first: “I can’t go.  I have nothing to wear.”  Now that she has clarified it, I see the problem plainly; we are a mess.

Perhaps it is time to go shopping.

I give some funds to Maialin and she heads off to outfit herself.  The halfling purchases a ridiculously enormous purple hat with an equally ridiculously enormous purple feather.  Dexerion and Virian head out to take care of some unknown business.  Jared, Fruff, and I go to the public bath, where we strip and soak in the warm waters.

Until the screams begin to flood the bath chambers.

A fire elemental, used to heat the baths, has escaped from its bonds.

Jared dresses and runs outside of the bathhouse, presumably seeking help.  I dress quickly and run forward to help the guard as it appears.   Fruff finds a bucket of water and casts a spell of illumination on it, hoping that the magic will make the water…magically useful.

I dash toward the men’s bath and grab a towel.  I soak it and run back toward the elemental.  I toss the towel at it.  It burns up before it ever reaches the elemental.  Fruff’s bucket of glowing water has a similar effect, becoming a cloud of glowing steam.

The guards are valiant in their defense of the city.  Every single one of them that lands a blow on the elemental is charred in a gout of flame.  I, like some of the guards, use a ranged weapon.  Little seems to effect the creature of flame.  Jared returns with two more guards, who rush in and die flaming deaths as quickly as their companions.

Fruff throws some soap in another bucket of water and yells out as he tosses the mix toward the elemental: “Hope it’s magic soap!”

Just as the remaining guards flee for their lives, a woman enters, dark robes flowing around her.  She tosses some interlocked rings at the flaming creature and I watch in shock as they expand to envelop the elemental.

I ask her what we should do with it.  She does not know.

So we kill it.


----------



## Rune (Apr 24, 2002)

*Session 4, part 3*

The wizard is rattling on about thanks and heroism, or somesuch.  I am not listening.  I run outside and come across Maialin.

Wow, she looks good!  She is wearing a tight dress with a slit along the side and long, loose sleeves (no doubt concealing her knives).  To compliment the dress, she is wearing thigh-high boots.  I am reminded that I have still not purchased my own outfit for this evening.

When I am able to, I drag Fruff with me to get some clothing, accompanied by Jared.  In a short period of time, we are prepared for the night’s festivities.

A group of disheveled teenagers confront Maialin and tell her that her bumbling at the “art” has placed her in the eye of those who could help her learn to better her skills.  They ask her to join them.  Unable to make such a quick decision, Maialin agrees to meet them an hour before dawn at the fishing docks.

Eventually, Virian and Dexerion join us and the time comes to depart for the banquet.  We need not travel far; a carriage has been sent to collect us.

At the gates of the palace of the Ambassadors, I see that Toady has shown up, wearing a tuxedo, the existence of which has previously been unknown to me.  He has been denied entrance to the banquet.

I speak to the man at the door, handing him my invitation.

“This young toad is with me.  He is my servant.  My gardener.  My friend.”

Ultimately, Toady is allowed to join the excitement of a stuffy banquet.  With freely flowing rum.

I spot a few people with whom I am acquainted, chiefly among them, Father Mehmet, and chat idly with them for a bit.

Seebo makes his appearance, surrounded by a full harem of halfling women.

“Ah, the heroes.  Tell me, did you learn anything interesting while you were out saving our illustrious High Sun Priest?  Why do you suppose that he was kidnapped in the first place?”

I am careful with my response.  “My guess is as good as yours.”

In a short period of time, the talk turns more toward the heroes of the day, that is to say, to us.  For some reason, the fat gnome keeps wanting to call us a “company.”

“What,” he says, “is the name of your company?”

The question is completely unexpected and I struggle to come up with something.  Eventually, I say, “We are the Company of the Wooden Heart.”  The ever-resourceful halfling is quick to produce the wooden heart of one of the scarecrows that inspired the name.  Seebo backs away in disgust.  For a moment.

Seebo is a gambling man.  He tells us that the time has come to reward our efforts and gives us each an option.  Two hundred in gold, or the spin of a roulette wheel.  Only Virian opts for the money.  I am curious to see what playing to the ambassador’s whimsy will produce.

In the end, Jared holds an arrow, Maialin holds a small glass bottle of fluid labeled with the word “sticky,” Fruffy holds a small ring carved with feathers, Dexerion holds a leather ring, and I hold an ever-flaming torch.

I promptly hand the torch to Toady, collect my friend, Jared, and leave the party, which has become duller than I can possibly bear.

Before I leave, I see the arc of lightning that stretches across the clear night sky outside of the balcony, reaching from one floating object toward another.  Followed by an explosion.

And then, someone bursts in, yelling, “The fish-market section of town is on fire!”


----------



## drunkadelic (Apr 24, 2002)

Jared again,

I would like to point out some moments of note that might not have matched well with Rune's point-of-view style storytelling.

1. The halfling spent the entire time in the bath house naked. From the time he stepped into the bath (which turned the immediate waters around him black, by the way) until we had slain the fire elemental, he was buck naked. But no one noticed because he is one furry kid.

2. The halfling also used "animal friendship" on the barunburrow. The creature reacted so well to the little guy that he now serves as Fruffy's mount. As we prepared for the party in our honor, not only did the halfling buy a huge foppish hat, but he also bought top hats for his wallaby companion and the barunburrow as well. What a sight we must have been riding down the lane. In any case, one of the funniest moments of the session was when the attendant at the bath told the little guy he'd have to chain his uncivilized pets outside. Jared, noticing Fruff's dissatisfaction at this immediately professed, "Of course they're civilized, man! Look, they're wearing top hats!"

3. Roderick (Rune's character, and the narrator) told Jared at one point during the campaign that there was a disturbance at the docks the other day...and that the gnome-serving human investigators sent to check it out were found dead. What a mystery.  

I anxiously await next session.

Cheers,

Jared


----------



## rathor (Apr 24, 2002)

*missed info*

Hail friends!  Dexerion here!

Meakly wish to inform your ever listening ears to the victories that my four armed companion and I were able to place under our own belts this very strange day!

We kept running from that fish not only because of its foul stench, but also, as my bardic friend said, "we are honorable fellows."  We lured that hiddious beast away from our companions.  If only viriann and the tracker would have kept running, as I exclaimed several times during my own flight, prehaps the brave tracker would still be with us.  I morn his passing, and only hope the preist at the temple will understand that his sacrifice was essential to the fathers suvival.

While we were walking to lakeview the following day, my brainstorming about the black-robbed undead was inturrupted by my fathers voice.  He wispered to me, "you must find out about the sight wreaths, it is very important."  I knew that he would only contact me in this way if he was very troubled.  I sat upon the task as soon as I got to the city.  I wanted to meet with Renyold anyway.  (oh yes, and the clatter of the blonde fellows sword broke my concentration for a mer moment.  I had trouble understanding sight wreaths and think that I may not have grasped what my father, and old mystical master, told me.)

Viriann and I set upon the arcane school immediately.  When we arrived we found out that Renyold was still in evaluation.  I sent a message to him asking him to meet me in the arcane school courtyard.  While I was busy doing this Viriann found another professor and began questioning him on various matters.  I attempted to join the conversation but the professor seemed distracted and aggrivated at our nagging so I quietly waited for renyold.  

He arrived with the news that he was accepted as a new professor and I used the opportunity to treat him to lunch at the nice gnomish resturaunt.  It was unfourtunate I picked this place for the dwarven host recognized us immediately as the royal ounturouge.

Dispite our distasteful meeting with the Dwarf.  The three of us enjoyed a fine meal and very interessting small talk.  Before we left I mentioned what my father had asked me to find out about and renyold told me he would see what he could find out.  

It was then I went shopping.  I sold my bow and arrows and picked up a large staff.  I also bought a nice, heavy, large, black, hodded cloak and robe.  I stored it away for later use and found a fairly nice purple tunic and golden pantaloons for the dinner.  

*Sigh*  I seem to find myself chattering far too much, far too often.  Prehaps I can learn a spell that would help me hold my tounge at times like this.


----------



## Deadly Puddingcup (Apr 25, 2002)

hmm not a lot to say really. im really curious as to what the repercusions are going to be on the party for helping the father.  nothing makes a campaign better though than not knowing exactly sure who you can trust.


----------



## Rune (Apr 25, 2002)

Deadly Puddingcup said:
			
		

> *hmm not a lot to say really. im really curious as to what the repercusions are going to be on the party for helping the father.  nothing makes a campaign better though than not knowing exactly sure who you can trust. *




I'm pretty sure I can trust Father Mehmet.

I'm also pretty sure I can't trust Seebo Gooman.

Call it a hunch.


----------



## rathor (Apr 26, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can trust Father Mehmet.
> 
> ...




I know I can trust Renyold.  

I am pretty sure I can't trust Thane.


----------



## Rune (May 1, 2002)

*Session 5, part 1*

The flames taunt us from all directions as we rush to the fish-markets.

Somewhere in the distance, a fallen airship wreaths the night sky in an orange glow as it burns.  That is not our immediate problem, however.

An inn is on fire; it is the very inn Virian and Dexerion had been sleeping at, while in town.  Someone inside is screaming for help.  Virian and Dexerion rush to the entrance and dash inside.  Jared’s mind twists reality, and he and I soon find ourselves climbing up the side of the building—like spiders—and into a window on the top floor.  Maialin busies herself holding back Fruffy and his various rodents as they try to advance upon the pretty lights of the flaming inn.

Inside, Jared and I find an old man--unconscious, but breathing.  Virian and Dexerion have found the source of the screaming; a woman has been pinned inside with her wailing infant.  Dexerion is driven back by the blistering heat and Virian is trying to balance the baby in two of his hands and the woman in the other two.  He can’t quite get it, so I run to help him.  When we get the woman and child out, Virian and Dex go back in to search for a friend of Dexerion’s who had been staying in the inn, a man named Reynold.

Fruff runs over to the old man and clutches him, an intense _green-ness_ washes over them, throbbing with the pulse of nature as it passes between the halfling and the old man.  The old man's eyes open.

As soon as I can see that the man will be alright, I run inside to help the bard and the wizard find their friend.

The tall bard’s height is against him; he has succumbed to the dense, rolling smoke and the crackling heat.  He lies prone and unconscious, slowly burning to death.  Dexerion struggles to drag him to safety, but the weight of the four-armed fop is too great for the spellcrafter to manage on his own.  Even with my help, the process is a slow one.  I can feel my skin peeling.

Fruffy revives Virian, as well.  I am ready to head back into the inferno to search for Reynold, but fortunately, the old man, whom Jared rescued, bears that very identity.

After a brief pause for breath (which I badly need), we head toward the fallen airship.  It is on its side and its hull is collapsing as it is steadily eaten by greedy tongues of flame.  From a square hole in the deck, some thirty feet above us, a voice rings out in pain and fear.

Grappling hooks are caught on that hole and ropes snake down from it, but they are slick with grime and sweat.  Virian is the only one among us who is able to scale the deck on the first attempt.  Inside the hole, he begins to climb down another rope, but his four arms fail him.  He falls thirty feet into the darkness.

The hull has beautiful acoustics.  We hear an almost lovely, sick, meaty, _*CRUNCH*_ echo through the giant percussive instrument—this flaming ship.


----------



## Rune (May 2, 2002)

*Session 5, part 2*

Maialin and Dex manage to climb up the ropes and descend into the depths of the hull.  Moments later, a gnome, who had been pinned inside, emerges.  Still later, Dex and Maialin (with the help of some guards, who were able to climb up) manage to hoist Virian’s shattered body up on some ropes and lower him to the ground.  The bard is breathing unevenly as he drifts through unconsciousness.  Again, Fruffy embraces Virian and the wild power of nature mends his bones.

I escort the gnome to some newly arrived carriages—and to the emerging priests of Shimdar.  I am interested to see that Father Mehmet is with them and share a brief word or two of greeting with the high priest.  A large group of townsfolk have gathered to watch the priests put out the fires.  They crowd around my friends and I, calling _us_ heroes, if you can believe it!

I catch sight of a face I know in the crowd and make my way toward it.  He is a sailor—and was on this ship.  He exclaims that a great winged lizard, with many claws, had attacked the ship.  I know the creature; it is a zephyr.  They are said to be terrible beasts.  This one opened its jaws, as if to bite, and belched forth a bolt of lightning, tearing away the side of the ship and igniting it.  It is a tragedy, without question.  One detail troubles me greatly, however.

Someone was riding on the back of the zephyr.

Eventually, we all head to my comfortable sod house to sleep for the night.  That is to say, some of us sleep; in the course of the night, Maialin takes Virian and slips into the darkness.  Jared and I let her go and discuss the possible ramifications.  We are sure that she is going to meet with the group of teenagers who assailed her during the day.  The last thing she needs, right now, is to get mixed up in another Ring.

In the morning, they slip back in and Maialin goes to sleep.  Virian leaves again, this time with Dexerion, who has spent the last hour or more studying his books.  Fruffy has already left, he is outside somewhere, being one with his precious "Nature."  At least he is clean.

A loud knock at my door interrupts our breakfast.  An unbelievably rude woman is its origin.  She reeks of opulent affluence.

"Mr. Roderick!  Are you the man responsible for killing the fire elemental in the bathhouse yesterday?"

I choose my words carefully.  "I would not say that I am responsible, but I did aid the guard in vanquishing the creature."

"Then you are the man who killed it?  And these are your compatriots?"

"Yes."

"I _own_ that bathhouse.  I will be pressing charges against you unless you procure a suitable replacement.  I will even _pay_ you for the service, should you do it."

Her last sentence is a sneer.

_What is your angle, lady?_

After a moment of discussion and deliberation—and after she has assured me that the replacement fire elemental would be better warded—we agree to do so, provided she gives us detailed information, when we need it.  She leaves her name--Madame Nina Lipschum--and her address with us and rolls away from my humble dwelling and into her own excessively wealthy life.

I hate that woman, as I have hated no other person.  Somehow, I am sure—I can feel it in the pit of my stomach—that she is going to be our ally.


----------



## Rune (May 2, 2002)

*Session 5, part 3*

Absentmindedly, I send Toady out to purchase a fire elemental.  He is only too happy to get into town for a little while, despite the certainty that his task will be fruitless.  Fruffy has returned and stays in the house, Maialin sleeps; Jared and I take the opportunity to part ways and take care of our own business.  Whatever it is that Jared must do, my tasks are fairly mundane; I must take over the errands that Toady will be neglecting, since I sent him into town.

A couple of hours before noon, Jared and I return to my home and wake Maialin.  We chat for a little bit, waiting on Dexerion and Virian, but they are not forthcoming.  We will have to meet them at the courthouse.  We head to court.

…Where we are greeted by a guard who tells us that the trial has been canceled.  The attackers have escaped.  Virian and Dexerion appear and discover the same.  Dexerion relates to me their story.

Apparently, he had received a message, borne on the wind, from his master, telling him to find out about something called, "Zeitweg," which is a dwarven word meaning, roughly, "timewalk."

He and Virian had taken this opportunity to visit the School of Arcana and hired some research on the subject.  The books on the subject had been stolen overnight, inditing Dex and Virian on coincidence, alone.  Consequently, they had spent the last few hours being magically interrogated.  I never much liked wizards; this is why.  I am sure Dexerion will grow out of his "wizard" phase soon enough.  He’s not a bad kid, really.

One thing Dexerion mentions sticks in my mind, though.  _I wonder if it would be possible to visit Nar-Abar before the spore-fever?_

As we are heading back to my cozy sod hut, we can hear the sounds of combat in an alley near us.  We change our course to see a massive man ringed by guards—_guild-paid guards_—swinging a mighty iron ball on a long length of chain.  The discordant sounds of screams and breaking bones fill the air.

One of the guards yells to a companion in frustration, "He must have orc blood in him!"

The giant man shakes with a fury beyond description.  "ORC?  *ORC!*  ME NOT ORC!  I OGRE-BLOOD!"

I nock the special arrow that Jared won at last night’s banquet, but inaction grips me.  I do not trust these guards, nor the intentions of their employers, but the huge man is killing men.

Surely, he must be pacified?


----------



## rootbeergnome (May 2, 2002)

One of these days, I'm going to have to end the session with some down time for the characters....maybe  But I can't seem to just end with something like "And you all go to the Sod House with Toady for a long needed rest." I like ending with the action and intrigue, makes them come back for more.  Ah, I do so love a good moral dilemma  

As Rune said, when Virian and Dexerion went to the Academy Arcana, they were magically interrogated for hours because they had previously been asking the professors to research information on the "Zeitveg" (this was mis-pronounced at first by Dexerion, but the wizardly professor thought it might be a bad pronunciation of a word from another language)  The books with the information on the "Zeitveg" were missing from the library.   After proving themselves innocent, Virian and Dexerion were asked if they could help in finding the stolen books.  They agreed to help, and were shown to the library.  Just inside the _very_ magically warded stone door to the library, there are 2 large magical mirrors.  The wizard explained that the mirrors were made to magically remember whatever was reflected in their surface if an alarm spell was triggered by anyone entering the library.  Virian and Dexerion watched the mirror as the images from the night before played out within them.  They watched for a very long time as nothing but the empty library was reflected, and then, Dexerion saw something moving in the shadows of the library's high ceiling.  Fifty feet above the stone floor of the library, within the shadows something crawled along the ceiling, something very....spider-like.  And it stopped, at a place on the ceiling, for just a moment, and fidgeted a bit, then moved out of the mirror's view.  Immediately Virian and Dexerion call for a library attendant to bring them a ladder.  They climb atop the the forty foot high book shelf, and with some ingenuity they make a rubbing of the rune that is scratched into the stone of the ceiling.  They determine the symbol is not arcane, and Virian's bardic experience does not lend him any idea as to it's nature either...

--RB Gnome


----------



## rootbeergnome (May 2, 2002)

*sigh* it's hopeless, the phantom who makes our views count go up must not have fingers to type about how good our game is   Ah well, good night all.

--RB Gnome


----------



## Deadly Puddingcup (May 15, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *Session 5, part 3
> 
> I nock the special arrow that Jared won at last night’s banquet, but inaction grips me.  I do not trust these guards, nor the intentions of their employers, but the huge man is killing men.
> 
> Surely, he must be pacified? *




*sings the alignment song* 
always those hard choices eh. its like wanting to scream out the answer to a riddle you yourself have figured out, but good oh thwack, your half orc with an intellegence of 6 would rather just smash the person asking the question that made his head hurt.  so which would your character do.  which is the lesser of the evils?would you be rewarded for helping either side? is the ogre some key, or just a clever ploy by the skeeming rootbeergnome? decisions decisions...


----------



## Rune (May 17, 2002)

I can honestly tell you that I have no idea what I'm going to do in the upcoming fight--or which side I'll join!

It looks like I may have to wait until fall to find out!


----------

